# CCW in Louisiana



## Fred_G (May 26, 2008)

Do any of you have knowledge or experience with getting a CCW In LA? I ask because I was stupid back in the 1990's and got a DWI. That is the only crime I have commited. 

From what I have read, as long as it is more than 5 years old, should be no problem. Just pass a class, pay the money and wait a while.

Anyone have anything to expand on it?

Thanks!

E


----------

